# My Photoshop edit. Before/After



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey so I did a before and after of a photo I took of my bf this season. What do you guys think?




Here's the editing aspect I did to the photo.

























TA DA!


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

have you considered turning the camera? seems easier 

just bustin balls! well done on the photoshop! quick glance and it looks legit....wavy trees on the right still though.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice work :thumbsup: Might give the curves a few adjustments to make it pop a bit


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Banjo said:


> have you considered turning the camera? seems easier
> 
> just bustin balls! well done on the photoshop! quick glance and it looks legit....wavy trees on the right still though.


haha yeah that would be the easiest solution lol but didn't happen that way for me:laugh:
The wavy trees are grown that way as you can see in the original.. I was thinking the same then was surprised it was normal so I left it.



Yeah Jeffrey. Probably just tad more huh? Thanks.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I did the warped tree quick and adjusted the curves.... look better now?
I dunno.... I'm having a hard time with my curves.. I feel like it's too flat. I wish I had shot in RAW. too late.
it's a higher resolution than these uploads of course to.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow beautiful! Thats PS CS6. I wish i could afford PS CS6 as well. it's a great software. How much did you get it for? Thanks.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

You lease PS6 for 50/month.

Yeah, you could be right, might try some hue adjustments, I usually just mess with shit till I get what I'm after


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

JeffreyCH said:


> *You lease PS6 for 50/month.*
> 
> Yeah, you could be right, might try some hue adjustments, I usually just mess with shit till I get what I'm after


But I meant *PS CS6* and not the old PS6. They are not the same.

50/month from Adobe website?

Could you give me the link so I could check it out. Thanks.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

lol...yeah meant PS CS6...been using PS since old school 6 

Creative cloud, lets you use it all for 50/month. Otherwise it's a couple grand  if you look around you can DL a 30 day free trial also.
Adobe Creative Cloud | Adobe.com


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

JeffreyCH said:


> lol...yeah meant PS CS6...been using PS since old school 6
> 
> Creative cloud, lets you use it all for 50/month. Otherwise it's a couple grand  if you look around you can DL a 30 day free trial also.
> Adobe Creative Cloud | Adobe.com


Thank you. The link is very useful. Cheers.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks

Yeah I lucked out... 
Found a mac nerd on KSL classifieds (Utah craigslist) who sold me this one year old macbook pro I talked him down to $1600 and the computer came fully souped up with 1TB hard drive, 16gb ram and fully licensed CS6, Final cut pro and a few other programs. Said he sells his stuff every time mac releases a newer model. 

But Jeffrey is right $50/month is a sweet deal if you want it badly.


----------

